# The Phfabolous Phantom…



## AMC (Jun 27, 2021)

I’ve loved the Phantom ever since the early 60’s when I read in a newspaper where a new US fighter had broken a world climb record..
It seems the pilot pulled too hard on the stick taking off, and by the time he had levelled off the record was smashed….
I loved it even more when I saw this model box available in our local Woolworths….

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Phfaboulous ....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

